# Phil Jackson leaning toward Knicks front-office job



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> While a decision has not been made, Phil Jackson is leaning toward taking a front-office job with the New York Knicks, a source close to the team tells ESPN's Stephen A. Smith.
> 
> Jackson's role would be president of basketball operations, in complete control of all basketball-related matters, according to the source.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...aning-taking-new-york-knicks-front-office-job

Surprised there's no thread on this yet. I'm pissed because he should be with the Lakers but Jim Buss is a bitch. Great move for the Knicks if he accepts, in my opinion. And maybe a reason for Melo to stay?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I think if Phil Jackson goes there, Melo would definitely stay.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Homerun for the Knicks man, homerun! I'd like to see it as a fan of the NBA


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Not expecting it to happen, but i'll be ecstatic if it does.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> I think if Phil Jackson goes there, Melo would definitely stay.


That's probably the only reason the Dolans are considering a move like this.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope this is not Glen Sather 2.0, he better blow this bitch up.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Phil Jackson to Head Knicks’ Front Office
*


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Like you said earlier Ender, this will either be great or terrible.


----------



## Ball (Mar 23, 2014)

I personally think that this will be great for the Knicks. Imo, Phil Jackson is like a legend, and I think he would have the effect on me whether I should stay or not.


----------

